# my new street set-up



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

i just got this chase frame on ebay and decided to swap my parts over and put some street tires on. this bike is the best feeling bike i have ridden to date. so smooth, so solid. here it is what do you guys think( yes i did paint it gold hehe)


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

the gold is PIMP


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

wow that is the sickest chase ever. i love that build

PIKE=excellent


----------



## drum714 (Nov 10, 2004)

Very, Very nice!  

I love the Gold


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

super sick! but that bashgurad is kinda ugly...





200 posts biatches!!!!!!


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

Very nice man, I dig everything but those horrific tires. Ditch those boat anchors.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That's so sick. I've still been thinking about picking up an o4 Chase or a Identiti Dr. Jekyll.

I've got those tires in 24s. Heavy, but I like them. They hook up pretty well, they even do pretty decent in hardpack to medium dirt for me, and the super stiff DH casing is awesome, never got a pinch flat with them.


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

looks good, not a fan of brakes and gears on the street though.


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

Go single speed and that bike will be set. bike looks hot.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

very clean set up dude, post some action pics


----------



## 2004haroX2 (Mar 4, 2005)

saint RD nice


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

looks really nice, and looks liek you painted it nicely. do you really need 8 inch rotors though that might get uu into some trouble when doign urban stuff. whats up with ur chain guide. is it a modded front deraileur?(sp) who makes it?


----------



## defenestrator (Dec 4, 2005)

Hookworms looking pretty sweet, I was trying to get some off of Craigslist but found out only one was left because of some damn unicyclist.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

haha those rotors are way too big for that bike i ordered 6 in but they sent me 8 so oh well. i was also debating wether to take the front branke off but i use it alot. but the chain guide is made by rohloff. its made for a single chain ring so i had to modify it to work with a bash ring. i love the gold though.


----------



## mtbgiovanny (Feb 13, 2006)

that bike is awesomw dude 
planing on something like that but that doesen't need anything but a new basgard a 
e-thirteen would look kinda kool


----------



## drum714 (Nov 10, 2004)

How did you go about painting your frame? 

I need to repaint my Azonic DS-1 very badly, and that gold is just falt out PIMP!!


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

drum714 said:


> How did you go about painting your frame?
> 
> I need to repaint my Azonic DS-1 very badly, and that gold is just falt out PIMP!!


yea I LOVE THE GOLD im happy i did it. just strip your frame of parts (everything). sand it down with fine sandpaper, wash it with soap and water, dry, primer(i did about a can id say), let dry, do your color and make sure you are not spraying close to the frame or you will drip! i do it about 14-16 in away. i used a whole can pretty much. then a can of clear coat. and thats it. after my clearcoat i did spray on gold glitter than another can of clearcoat after that.


----------



## mjmi11er (Mar 28, 2006)

*i love it*

please fill me in with a parts list.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

mjmi11er said:


> please fill me in with a parts list.


-04' chase frame
-05 pike sl
-gusset pigmy crankset
-easton flatboy pedals
-fsa spider/34t blackspire dh ring/dark industries bash
-cane creek s3 headset w/e-13 headset reducer
-atomlab dhr rims
-saint hubs
-saint brakes and levers
-saint r. derailleur
-thompson seat post
-salsa clamp
-wtb pure v saddle
-raceface xc bars
-atomlab stem
-oury lock-on grips
-lx shifter
-rohloff chainguide
-maxxis 2.5 hookworm tires
-ird teflon chain
-sram 970 cassette


----------



## bedheadben (Jan 30, 2006)

nice! I love the gold...


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

thanks. i just switched the cassette to an ultegra one 12-25, and put a sram hollow pin chain on. theres liess chainslap noise now since theres more tension...sounds like im riding a ss. its badass


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

what kind of paint do you use?


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

for the painting, when you got the frame was it just metal? or did it have a preexzisting paint job that u either stripped off or painted over, and what were your steps


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

it had paint on it. i just sanded it down smooth with a finer grain sandpaper. then i used ummm that metallic gold from rustoleum. then i used the same brand clearcoat after i painted it. then used spray on glitter from micheals craft store and then clearcoated over that like a million times. anywaayys thats about it just dont drip or it will look like crap, man i miss this bike. someone got it on ebay for 1000! what a steal i put so much money into it, it sucks living on your own and not having money for rent. damn.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

i would sell my tv and computer before i sold my bike, im thinking about getting a small air compressor and a airbrush hmmm that would be fun, painting on my own letters of STP


----------

